# water changes



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

hi, for water changes for my beta should i use hard, soft, or RO water.


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

how much should i change?


----------



## krause the kid (Oct 11, 2008)

and how often


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

water change...best result, you would need to age the water(leave it out for 24 hour period time for the chlorine to evaporate) but chlorimine would still be inside, use BLACK WATER EXTRACT to remove those chlorimine, over dosing will be fine. and also if you age with black water extract mixed with your tap water already, it also speeds up the process up to 15 hrs. 

i would recommend to change it 100% and they do a lot of load...changing if often would depend on the size of your tank/betta keeper.

any more info you would like for me to answer...im glad to help


----------



## BIG_ONE (Aug 18, 2008)

i almost forgot...they would need SOFT SOFT SOFT water for best result of happy life in your betta 

IAL(indian almond leaf) would do the trick, so does black water extract, but the actual leaf would work best or you can order "atison spa" from petsmart online or atison.com


----------



## Fishboydanny1 (Jun 13, 2008)

I just use my tap water treated with am-quel; it removes toxins instantly. just make sure you let him have about 30 min. of exercise, like setting up a mirror to his tank for a little while..... without exercise, he may only live 6 months in my experience. i usually keep no less than two bettas (in seperate tanks) next to each other to keep themselves occupied instead of the mirror thing..... usually two 1 gallon tanks......


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

I use tap water treated with Prime and if the fish is new NovAqua+ for a vitamin help. I do use Atison's Betta Spa occasionally but not all the time and the bettas do not seem to be better with it or without it. Since my tanks are all filtered and heated, they get a 50% water change one time weekly and that is very good to keep the water parameters all within a very good level and the fish healthy.

I use VitaChem for the fish too but it is a matter of personal preference. I just very rarely have fish that are ill or have fin issues.


----------

